# ROM feature suggestions



## John728 (Jan 6, 2012)

ROM feature suggestions
I read that Dwitherell is working on a Tweaked update for the new Android release. I am a big fan of Tweaked and used it until my phone started annoying me with the update screen. I created this thread for people to put suggestions for the new release of Tweaked, or other ROMs for that matter. I didn't put this in the current Tweaked thread because it already has over 200 posts. These are only suggestions.
===
1. Use the stock browser instead of the aosp one. On the last release of Tweaked I tried to reinstall the stock browser but the bookmarks didn't work.
===
2. Have the option to put the date in the status bar and keep it there. There are apps that do this but all the ones I've tried also put an annoying thing under "ongoing" in the notification area.
===
3. Have an option to prevent the volume keys changing the ring volume
===
4. Have the ability to keep certain apps running all the time
===
5. In the messaging app, display messages I haven't responded to in a different color. I have tried Handcent SMS and Go SMS Pro and neither of them do that.
===
6. I work in a very sensitive environment and I can't afford to have my phone make any sound at all when I'm at work. But I need to have my alarms go off. I don't work every day and when I'm not working I want to have the alarms audible.

I tried the following apps and NONE of them worked:
quick profiles
Silent Mode Jammer
sound manager
sound manager v2
volume ace free
On each of them, when I set the alarm volume to "silent", the alarm still makes noise.

The problem with using Calendar is the notification only goes off once.

I hate that Android is set up this way. I use a simple alarm clock to wake me up that cost $10. Android should definitely have an option to have silent mode silence everything including media and alarms.
===
7. When using the Touchwiz launcher, the first time I access my Applications menu after powering on, I always get the message "Press the menu key and tap edit to move application position" popping up. It's really annoying. I don't care anymore because I use Go Launcher EX, but those running the stock launcher might appreciate not having this message anymore.


----------



## PhantomZwei (Jul 10, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing a few more custom boot animations and the ability to add sounds during start up and shutdown. Also, more screen turn on, off animations. The old tv is cool, would be awesome to have some more variety


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

You aren't understanding what an alarm clock is. It is made so that you don't have to keep volume on for it to work. This avoids getting interrupted in sleep by texts or calls. You could try and find a simple script that would shut off alarms on work days.

I found an app called Slider Widgets Volumes. I think it has an option to mute alarms through a widget.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------

